# Please clarify aragonite vs pool filter sand



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, trying to do my research but it's all over the board. Past 5+ yrs been running a 90 mbuna tank with a small natural gravel substrate. Now with my big tank (300g) I want to go sand. Info/opinins on aragonite and what it actually does sure varies.

It seems aragonite will buffer pH but only to just above 7 (7.3'ish). After a period of time (how long?) this buffering ability will be lost. For those of you not on hard high pH water, does aragonite actually do much pH wise? Around here seems to be $1-2/lb.

Pool filter sand should be silica but can cause major diatom issues. It is inert so no buffering ability. Haven't found it locally but I'm in the "big city" next weekend and will be able to purchase either option most likely. I'm expecting $10-12/50lbs in Canada?

Cost difference is significant in a 8'x2' footprint. Still need to use the calculator to figure out how many pounds are needed.

Do I shoot for 1 1/2 or 2 inches of depth???

I have some crushed coral gravel left over (don't know how much, maybe 10lbs) that I was thinking of adding into one of my sump compartments. Some say this won't really affect my water in any significant way.

Any of your thots or opinions/experiences would be greatly appreciated, I would like to decide 1 way or the other and be comfortable with what my expectations should be.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to the high frequency of water changes, aragonite and/or coral's ability to buffer are severely limited. Pool filter sand will work fine and your best bet for a natural buffer would be to add an aragonite mesh bag to your sump, preferably in a high flow area.
There's a sand bed depth calculator here. I usually shoot for around 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

chiroken said:


> OK, trying to do my research but it's all over the board. Past 5+ yrs been running a 90 mbuna tank with a small natural gravel substrate. Now with my big tank (300g) I want to go sand. Info/opinins on aragonite and what it actually does sure varies.
> 
> It seems aragonite will buffer pH but only to just above 7 (7.3'ish). After a period of time (how long?) this buffering ability will be lost. For those of you not on hard high pH water, does aragonite actually do much pH wise? Around here seems to be $1-2/lb.
> 
> ...


I think you' have it spot on. I personally use playsand vs silica sand because I prefer the look, and partially because of the silicates issue that you mentioned. I also like to keep the same substrate in all my tanks, and seeing as though I keep sandsifters in some of my tanks, I don't use silica. The depth of the sand bed may also depend on the type of fish you keep. When I had Foai, I would have to add a bag now and then when they started building bowers. Some of the arogonite stuff looks really nice, but as you say, not cheap.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

GTZ said:


> Pool filter sand will work fine and your best bet for a natural buffer would be to add an aragonite mesh bag to your sump, preferably in a high flow area.
> There's a sand bed depth calculator here. I usually shoot for around 1-1.5 inches.


Thanks. Isn't aragonite just finely crushed coral? If so I can just add bags of my crushed coral gravel that I already have to the sump then ? I currently have nylon bags sitting on top of the foam in aquaclear 110's.

1.5-2" of sand is 200-263lbs! Wow more than I thought.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

It has some of the same make up as coral cause its calcium carbonate based. Play sand, pool filter sand all has silica. Pool filter sand is just of higher silica concentration. Diatoms can happen with or without sand. Diatoms are everywhere. I'd say at least 2" of substrate. I do 3" personally especially if you have diggers, and rocks.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> It has some of the same make up as coral cause its calcium carbonate based. Play sand, pool filter sand all has silica. Pool filter sand is just of higher silica concentration. Diatoms can happen with or without sand. Diatoms are everywhere. I'd say at least 2" of substrate. I do 3" personally especially if you have diggers, and rocks.


Thanks CLS. Having 3" of sand doesn't increase your concern of gas accumulation? My one concern of having only 1.5 inches is having the fish move it around so that the bottom glass is exposed. Many seem to use that depth, sand is new to me, always have gone with small gravel in my tanks. I like the idea of having uneven sand levels rather than just plain old flat. I will have rockwork within the tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If your doing weekly vacuuming which I do with deep vacuums shouldnt be a issue. If you do deep weekly vacuums, and have good circulation gas pockets/dead zones shouldn't be a issue. The only thing with deep vacuums is you probably going to have to learn how to vacuum with one hand and pinch the hose with the other to regulate flow if sand gets sucked down the tube, but with pool filter sand its not as much compared to smaller grain sand. I do have play sand mixed with pfs , and its mostly that gets sucked up or settles on the bottom as its smaller, but anything that does end up at bucket can just be tossed back in the tank.

Your concern about glass exposure is part of why I like 2-3" .it doesn't stop them digging down that deep but with a thicker level sand will just roll down covering up the glass naturally. The problem with different levels is it dosnt stay that way. The fish will spit it out anywhere everywhere lol. I let them pick and make their levels.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

didn't know you could still vacuum with sand, thot you had to only run the end of the hose just above the surface, I'm not going to use play sand at all, just PFS, whatever size it ends up being.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

chiroken said:


> didn't know you could still vacuum with sand, thot you had to only run the end of the hose just above the surface.


Oh most definitely can vacuum. I think people who surface vac are just being extra lazy or believe in the substrate breakdown of organic debris, or Dont want to mess up their precious landscape, or to avoid uprooting fake or plastic plants to even the reason of releasing dead pocket gas, but IMO deep substrate vacuuming is healthier for the tank, the fish, cuts down in algae or diatoms as well as those gas pockets. I've had to be more cautious with my planted tank trying to avoid up rooting but its doable leaving the root areas alone letting the plant absorbs their area. I think the dirtiest areas is the perimeter areas due to water current so I avoid planting in those vacuum zones too if possible.


----------

